# Motobecane Elle



## MattGent

I'm bike shopping for my wife and came across the Elle from BD. It seems like a good value and the type of bike she would want. She's looking for something relatively upright, and I think she will like the extra brake levers. Plus she like the colors.

I have a couple questions - 

First, sizing. She is 5'7" with a 32" (813mm) cycling inseam. She has tried my M/L Giant TCR (effectively a 57) and it was uncomfortably long. I took her measurements through the competitive cyclist calculator and it suggests a mid-53cm top tube. This fits pretty well with the size L(53) Elle geometry with a 535mm top tube. What I noticed is that the 50 and 53 have almost identical reach geometries, with all the difference in the stack. I guess this is due to the 53 having a 73.5 seat tube vs 74 for the 50 offsetting the extra top tube length. I figure she could probably ride both, but with each set up to an equivalent seat height and axial position relative to the BB the 53 would effectively be more relaxed/upright (keeping in mind its stem is 10mm longer). So, do you agree the 53 is the right size for her?

Next is tires. I may want to soften the ride up a bit, are the supplied rims / brakes / fork able to support a 25 or 27 section tire?

The biggest road-block seems to be she would like to try it out before she buys. We're in South Florida, but travel fairly often. There are storefronts in Orlando and Jacksonville - I guess I need to contact them directly to see what they have in stock, or to order one in?

Thanks for any input
Matt


----------



## MattGent

OK so I screwed up the title to this thread, its the Mercier Elle.

Geometry appears identical to the Motobecane Gigi listed on Ebay from sprtymama- same frame?


----------



## calazula

I wouldn't be suprised if the frames were the same.

I just ordered a Mercier Elle for the wifey and it's suppose to arrive Monday. I was a bit hesitant to order it since there's very little information out there on this bike.

Guess I'm going to be the guinea pig for it. I'll most most when it arrives.


----------



## PlatyPius

MattGent said:


> OK so I screwed up the title to this thread, its the Mercier Elle.
> 
> Geometry appears identical to the Motobecane Gigi listed on Ebay from sprtymama- same frame?


BikesDirect.com = sprtymama on eBay (Mike's wife)

Odds are they are the same, since they're the same company.

Looks like a Fuji Finest 2.0 to me.


----------



## MattGent

PlatyPius said:


> Looks like a Fuji Finest 2.0 to me.


The ebay connection I knew - good catch on the Fuji. The Mercier geometry image looks to be lifted directly from Fuji's website.

The BD version gets better RD, non-adjustable stem, and a few other bits are different, but otherwise identical, for a few hundred less sheckles.


----------



## calazula

Got the bike yesterday. Took me about 2 hours to setup as it was more disassembled as I would've hoped (front brake not installed at all). Install of components was pretty straight forward. Rear wheel needed minor trueing. Front wheel needed some more trueing.

Pros: Came in great shape. Everything was there. The paint job is a beautiful pearlescent shade of white.

Cons: The website says the bike has an aluminum frame. Bike came in with a sticker (and weight) that says Reynolds 520 steel :S I emailed BD about it and see what they say. Bike comes with exactly # of parts required with no spares. I would've liked if they included an extra brake cable end cap or reflector screw just in case you know? For the average joe, it might not be rideable out of the box if things like the wheels require trueing and need a shop to the LBS. 

I tooks pics which I'll post later today. I'd like to hear what BD has to say about the frame being steel though.


----------



## PlatyPius

calazula said:


> Got the bike yesterday. Took me about 2 hours to setup as it was more disassembled as I would've hoped (front brake not installed at all). Install of components was pretty straight forward. Rear wheel needed minor trueing. Front wheel needed some more trueing.
> 
> Pros: Came in great shape. Everything was there. The paint job is a beautiful pearlescent shade of white.
> 
> Cons: The website says the bike has an aluminum frame. Bike came in with a sticker (and weight) that says Reynolds 520 steel :S I emailed BD about it and see what they say. Bike comes with exactly # of parts required with no spares. I would've liked if they included an extra brake cable end cap or reflector screw just in case you know? For the average joe, it might not be rideable out of the box if things like the wheels require trueing and need a shop to the LBS.
> 
> I tooks pics which I'll post later today. I'd like to hear what BD has to say about the frame being steel though.


I'd much rather have a Reynolds 520 bike than an aluminum bike....

BD has no control over what goes in the parts bags/box. We (LBS) don't get extra parts when we get the bike; you don't either.

Installing the front brake was that much of an issue (more disassembled than you hoped)? You'd rather they installed it and had it bang a big ole hole/dent in your downtube?


----------



## MattGent

Have you gotten any response on the material question?

What size did you get, and what does it weigh?


----------



## calazula

MattGent said:


> Have you gotten any response on the material question?
> 
> What size did you get, and what does it weigh?


BD got back to me. They told me the bikes are mis-stickered as steel but are actually aluminum. They told me to test it with a magnet and sure enough it doesn't stick meanin it is a high chance of being Al.

Either way, the bike is quite heavy. I haven't weight and j don't have a scale. I would put it probably around 23 lbs.


----------



## MattGent

I stopped by a Cycle Spectrum today. While they didn't have any Elle's in stock they did have a bunch of other BD bikes. The manager thought the Elle was steel, I pointed him to the website. He thinks they may have changed it in the last year or two.

I'm not so concerned about weight for my wife's bike but it makes you wonder about anything else on there if they can't list (or label) the frame material properly.


----------



## calazula

MattGent said:


> I stopped by a Cycle Spectrum today. While they didn't have any Elle's in stock they did have a bunch of other BD bikes. The manager thought the Elle was steel, I pointed him to the website. He thinks they may have changed it in the last year or two.
> 
> I'm not so concerned about weight for my wife's bike but it makes you wonder about anything else on there if they can't list (or label) the frame material properly.


from a bit of diggin I did, it seems the Elle use to be made of steel and actually had a higher price tag. I appears now the price has dropped a bit and the frame is now aluminum. 

This bike is probably like a lot of bd bikes with some qa issues here and there. I guess it's just part of the warehouse bikes business. 

I took the bike out fo a spin yesterday. Rides better and better as I fine tune the bike. I installed the 8 degree brake lever pads to reduce the brake lever distance for the wifey's little hands. The womens saddle hurtthough . But she's not complaining so I guess it's all good.


----------

